# flipping kitchen cabinet doors????



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

need to flip a couple of doors upper ones .SALICE/Mills Pride is stamped on the hinge.the left side is the door and cabinet is right side.it looked easy with phillip screws on that hinge,and done.they won't unscrew from the inside of the cabinet 1/4 turn the most...any trick here....there are pre drilled holes to flip them 180 degrees on the opposite side any help


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

No reason they should not unscrew from the cabinet.Are you using the right size driver.Usually a #2.Try putting it in the screw and tapping it with a hammer.
If you have knobs or handles on the door the will be off after flipping the door.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

biggles said:


> They won't unscrew from the inside of the cabinet 1/4 turn the most...any trick here....there are pre drilled holes to flip them 180 degrees on the opposite side any help.


Try removing the door first. Take the pressure off the inside hinge. Those inside hinges look like the type where you just reach behind the hinge and pull right off for easy removal of cabinet door. Then try removing the inside hinge. Depending on the type of hinge, there may be other screws once you remove the cabinet door. Just a suggestion.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Mills Pride were sold at homedepot. The factory is gone. You will not find replacement.
You may not be able to change the doors because of the pull knob. They are drilled and positioned left and right.
The two screws in the photo can not be removed. I tried and sheared the screws. The plate shown pops off with finger. Inside is adjust screw and hinge set screw. Set screw is the rear. If you loosen the set screw, the door will slide off. Hold the door.
Youtube should have some videos. Search for euro hinges.


----------

